# Scooter rack to B584



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi....looking to fit a tow bar and scooter rack (2 wheels) on our B584, I need advise from someone with a similar model and already have one fitted, or would know what I need to do to fit one.

Cheers,  

Keith


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have the 584 with a fitted pull-out scooter rack, its probably original equipment.

One thing you need to watch is weight, our 50cc scooter is only 89kgs, but the extra weight on the back axle is 200kgs because of the overhang.

Ours is the older model with the 2.5td engine but rear axle has air assists and is uprated to 1900kgs. We have had it on weighbridge and with scooter and ramp it goes right on the 1900 mark.

Regards.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Keith. I see your blackbirdbiker. What are you going to put on it? Not a blackbird! We have a Swift and the rack is straight of the chassi. I don't like the towbar rack all the weight hanging on two bolts! I have a Italjet 125 LC very fast and only 106kg of plastic and will do 80 very scary and just legal on the rear axle. If you take anything bigger I would say it will have to be a trailer.
Hope This helps. Bob.



:blob: :blob:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I think Keith has got rid of his Blackbird if I remember rightly.

Johnny F


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh OK Johnny I still kick myself I almost gave my goldwing away and that was 25 odd years ago. I wish I never grew up. Bob.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hiya Johnny F.........thanks for the reminder that I no longer own my beloved Blackbird    :evil: ....still got some photos though.

I'm just about to aquire a 80kg scooter 8O for the rack......it should be just inside the weight limit :roll: or that old Goldwing that Bob is about to throw away?????.
We may see you at Southport later this year sporting our new wheels.

Cheers.
Keith


----------



## 110456 (Mar 8, 2008)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Hi....looking to fit a tow bar and scooter rack (2 wheels) on our B584, I need advise from someone with a similar model and already have one fitted, or would know what I need to do to fit one.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith

Just got rid of our B584 on a 2.8 TDi Fiat last year.

We had Hymer slide out M/Bike rack fitted. Carried a 125cc Aprilla scooter @ 90 KG's. No probs.

Scooter now fits in the garage of our new Hymer M/Home Starline 700.

Hope this info helps.
Thai


----------

